# Request: anyone willing to dev for gt-p1010



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is anyone willing too dev for this sweet little tab pls? We havebroot cwm but onpy like 3 roms that go unfinished our devs are still working but cm7 has 1 dev working on it and im shure hed love some help thanks for any contributions 

Ps. if anyone wants to blind port i chould potentially help test but im shure sticking to odin is very important

Sent from my GT-P1010 using Tapatalk 2


----------

